

Visit http://tronsoundtrack.com/ do 'View Source' - jayeshsalvi
http://tronsoundtrack.com/
Kevin Flynn ASCII art hidden in source
======
wallfly
Nice! I wasn't expecting that, fun surprise :-D

------
Griever
This site is actually pretty sweet. That ripple effect is actually done with
canvas. Pretty slick.

Type "derezzed" to hear another sound clip :)

------
cbernini
now that was great, thank you sir! ;D

